# Collections are for showing.show um lets see some jars



## Kheidecker

Here in another week everything's going to open up here in Illinois. Cannot wait to get back on the rare jar hunt. All the flea markets and antique stores yard sales garage sales all opening back up. I know you all got some beautiful collections let's see them. Happy Father's Day to all you fathers


----------



## sandchip

Happy Father's Day to you too, brother.  Your lil' man be rockin' those cowboy boots!  That's a nice collection.  Thanks for sharing those with us.

Here are the only two that I have to speak of.  I have several amber Lorillard snuff and Cohansey Glassworks jars that I may  throw on just to keep the thread rolling.


----------



## Kheidecker

Wow the pontil mark on that wax sealer.beautiful.ive got a thing for them HERO JARS.is that apple green?my boy loves his boots.having another boy in 2 weeks hopefully they will take interest in all the glass they will end up with some day.


----------



## dug pontil

I have 5 of these Crown ,"T. Eaton" jars, and haven't done much research yet as to styles  I may not have.


----------



## Kheidecker

Very nice jars.not near redbook right now but those two on right interest me enough to search for them.


----------



## Kheidecker

Sandchip Would love to see them amber snuff jars.im waiting for a reply from coreya an jarsnstuff I now hey have a lot jar knowledge and COLLECTION.


----------



## sandchip

Kheidecker said:


> ...I've got a thing for them HERO JARS.  Is that apple green?...



Actually, it's aqua with broad, fiant, profuse amber swirls that give it an overall light yellow green look.  Here's another picture that may help,  Thanks for the comments.


----------



## coreya

Here's some of mine 






*And here's a little test, anyone ever seen a ball made wax sealer without the "Standard" ?*


----------



## Kheidecker

WOW that amber hero. No I have never seen a wax sealer ball without the word standard is it unlisted in the Rb?? Very nice collection it's nice to see all these jars get me psyched for the hunt


----------



## Kheidecker

One question coreya what's the papers in there is it the red book number where you got the date an what you paid???


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

Antique fire extinguishers are a nice touch. Great collections.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## planeguy2




----------



## embe

This is reminding me of my Grandmothers fruit cellar, pickles, pickled beets, prunes, etc etc.  I enjoyed them all.  Wish I still had some of the jars because they lasted for generations.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

embe said:


> This is reminding me of my Grandmothers fruit cellar, pickles, pickled beets, prunes, etc etc.  I enjoyed them all.  Wish I still had some of the jars because they lasted for generations.


No doubt! My grandmother was big into it also. All kinds of stuff. Mad scientist looking when I was little. Great tasting though. She would jar so much we had to stop her. Jars of stuff all the way down the stairs and in the basement. Now that she is gone i don't get the Sunday dinners we used to. Great times and memories.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## coreya

The papers in the jars are just my way to record info etc in case I slip off this mortal plain! will save the future owner a little work. As for the Ball Standard (not standard) its not listed anywhere and seems to be a very early version. The base is very flat with very sharp side to base angle.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

coreya said:


> The papers in the jars are just my way to record info etc in case I slip off this mortal plain! will save the future owner a little work. As for the Ball Standard (not standard) its not listed anywhere and seems to be a very early version. The base is very flat with very sharp side to base angle.


Preserve the preserve jars. How ironic...great thinking. I have done the same thing for others and myself as my memory is not what it used to be. Oh well. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Replays

What I have at my shop uncleaned/as found


----------



## jarsnstuff

Here are a few of my favorites


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64

jarsnstuff said:


> Here are a few of my favorites


Great display of color. What are those bell shaped ones on the top shelf. They are interesting. Love the different closures implemented. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## coreya

Thats some tasty color you have there, makes me Green with envy!!


----------



## jarsnstuff

Great display of color. What are those bell shaped ones on the top shelf.  - Those are Bicentennial bells made by Kerr in 1976.  They share the shelf with the "Dream Series" midget pints made in 1971.

Thanks guys!


----------



## jarsnstuff

These jars set on top of my kitchen cabinets.  I took them down & washed them 4 years ago, so these are the only photos I have of them all in one shot.


----------



## coreya

Here are my finds from an estate sale thurs, first decent jars found in a long time. A pair of lightning, one ground lip and one smooth. A pair of wan-eta cocoa in two sizes. A p lorillard with the lid but sadly no closer. Also a mcdonald and a small royal I thru in for grins. My wife actually saw these first and alerted me, could not believe someone hadn't grabbed them but they were sitting together high on a shelf. All for 22 bucks.


----------



## jarsnstuff

coreya said:


> Here are my finds from an estate sale thurs, first decent jars found in a long time. A pair of lightning, one ground lip and one smooth. A pair of wan-eta cocoa in two sizes. A p lorillard with the lid but sadly no closer. Also a mcdonald and a small royal I thru in for grins. My wife actually saw these first and alerted me, could not believe someone hadn't grabbed them but they were sitting together high on a shelf. All for 22 bucks.View attachment 209236View attachment 209237View attachment 209238View attachment 209239


Great buy!  My guess is that the smooth lip Lightning is a repro.  Does it have 227 on the base?  The lid that goes with it has a kind of textured finish with no actual embossing.  Guessing too, it's the one on the left.


----------



## coreya

Good eye Jars, There is the correct wording on the lid but its very light so yes I would say its a repo (227 on base) and when compared side by side there are minor differences. Glad you noticed it as I didn't think to check. Still a decent buy and was glad to find them!


----------



## jarsnstuff

So, does anyone else love labelled jars as much as I do?


----------



## coreya

beautiful examples and very hard to find in that condition!


----------



## shotdwn

Love your jars with the labels on them! The Silver Moon Coffee really grabs your attention.


----------



## JForshey

Kheidecker said:


> Here in another week everything's going to open up here in Illinois. Cannot wait to get back on the rare jar hunt. All the flea markets and antique stores yard sales garage sales all opening back up. I know you all got some beautiful collections let's see them. Happy Father's Day to all you fathers


These are from my grandmother's old storehouse and my great grandparents old gear house.


----------



## Kheidecker

Absolutely amazing  JNS. I think I talked to the guy at a show that made those Kerr Liberties he had the mold there and everything.i hope my collection will be half as impressive as yours some day.WOW


----------



## Mizzith

jarsnstuff said:


> Here are a few of my favorites



Beautiful collection! Is that an amber Perfection pint? And what on earth is the black streaked Kerr Anniversary?


----------



## Mizzith

Kheidecker said:


> Absolutely amazing  JNS. I think I talked to the guy at a show that made those Kerr Liberties he had the mold there and everything.i hope my collection will be half as impressive as yours some day.WOW



Really interesting that you met the guy with the mold. The amber and pink ones in the picture just sold in a NAG auction. What other colors did he have?


----------



## sandchip

jarsnstuff said:


> Here are a few of my favorites



Loving those two green petals.  I can't tell what I'm looking at in the last two pics, but it looks like some great early aquas in the bunch.  Good stuff!


----------



## jarsnstuff

Kheidecker said:


> Absolutely amazing  JNS. I think I talked to the guy at a show that made those Kerr Liberties he had the mold there and everything.i hope my collection will be half as impressive as yours some day.WOW



You must have run into Phil Smith - he's the guy who owns the mold.  He had Jeff Vanaman & his team of glassblowers make the new jars in the mold.  I believe they made a dozen or so in various colors.


----------



## jarsnstuff

Mizzith said:


> Beautiful collection! Is that an amber Perfection pint? And what on earth is the black streaked Kerr Anniversary?



Yes, that is an amber Perfection pint, and it has a gauze label on the other side.  As for that weird color Kerr Anniversary jar, I've heard that some of the colors that were intended to be made didn't actually turn out well & Alex Kerr used most of those as the jar for the gold painted ones.


----------



## Kheidecker

JNS I don't recall all the colors he had. Went back to my pictures from that day.1st pic 2nd table down guy in blue shirt.2nd pic guy in blue shirt.thats Greg spurgeon on left. Extremely nice guy told me to call him if I was ever looking for a particular color lid, jar.you can see them in front of him


----------



## Kheidecker

I believe in the one picture he was handing me a clear one. I don't really remember but I believe he was asking like $400 for them


----------



## Kheidecker

Check out those three midget Pints they are on Greg's spurgeon table first picture. Amber,milk,black glass. Those are my favorite of the whole show. I was very jar drunk that day still get excited looking at the photos.


----------



## jarsnstuff

Okay, these aren't jars - but they are a necessary go with.  Does anyone else love jar rings boxes?


----------



## jarsnstuff

Kheidecker said:


> Check out those three midget Pints they are on Greg's spurgeon table first picture. Amber,milk,black glass. Those are my favorite of the whole show. I was very jar drunk that day still get excited looking at the photos.


So did you buy them?  They look like 3 of the dream series jars.


----------



## shotdwn

jarsnstuff said:


> Okay, these aren't jars - but they are a necessary go with.  Does anyone else love jar rings boxes?View attachment 209881View attachment 209882View attachment 209883View attachment 209884


Love the graphics on jar ring boxes. Never got into collecting them but do enjoy looking at them. As much as I'd like to I learned early on I can't collect everything but it would be major fun if I could.


----------



## Kheidecker

No my wife keeps my jar budget on a short leash....we've got 3 little ones at home so I don't get to spend as much as I'd like. It's amazing the work that went into making things back in the day the ring boxes artwork is amazing. One of the major reasons I'm into antique glass the workmanship they put into things with the equipment they had. What I wouldn't do to go back a hundred and fifty years ago for about 24 hours. Anybody got a time machine I can use


----------



## planeguy2

Not exactly jars but I always take home these jar lids for when I find one without a lid.


----------



## Grippen

Used to be my favorite, but it's my brother in law's now.


----------



## DlPsocialcirclega

Kheidecker said:


> Here in another week everything's going to open up here in Illinois. Cannot wait to get back on the rare jar hunt. All the flea markets and antique stores yard sales garage sales all opening back up. I know you all got some beautiful collections let's see them. Happy Father's Day to all you fathers


I got this odd ball from my grandfather's barn when I was a kid. That was well over 25 years ago. An I've never seen another like it. There are no marks on it it's a lite blue like the ball Mason jars an if I had to guess it's at least 1900 air bubbles all in the glass an alot of imperfections in the glass from when it was made the mold line runs all the way to the top an that's it you guess is as good as mine.



Kheidecker said:


> Here in another week everything's going to open up here in Illinois. Cannot wait to get back on the rare jar hunt. All the flea markets and antique stores yard sales garage sales all opening back up. I know you all got some beautiful collections let's see them. Happy Father's Day to all you fathers


----------



## klaatu

Jarsnstuff, you have some beautiful jars there. Lots of eye candy on those shelves. Even though it would prove difficult having to pick a favorite from your pics, for me it would be the pint amber Perfection. That's always been near the top of my want list.


----------



## jarsnstuff

klaatu said:


> Jarsnstuff, you have some beautiful jars there. Lots of eye candy on those shelves. Even though it would prove difficult having to pick a favorite from your pics, for me it would be the pint amber Perfection. That's always been near the top of my want list.


  Thank you Klaatu, here are a couple more photos of it, alongside its larger friend, Phoenix Surgical.


----------



## Cola-Coca

My Dad gave me 2 boxes of jars. A lot were broken, these are the keepers.


----------



## Cola-Coca




----------



## Dewfus

sandchip said:


> Actually, it's aqua with broad, fiant, profuse amber swirls that give it an overall light yellow green look.  Here's another picture that may help,  Thanks for the comments.
> 
> View attachment 208988


its beautiful


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

My favorite dug jars:









Cool lids: 




Midget lids compared to the average lightning jar lid:




Ground lip jars:




These are my best jars, I didn't show my other Ball, Atlas, Queen, or bought ones or the common lids.


----------



## Alabama_Jar

Hi everyone!

I’m from down here in Alabama wanted to show y’all some of my jars!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	















This isn’t even all of them! But these are some of my best (at the time these photos where taken) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PlaneDiggerCam

Alabama_Jar said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m from down here in Alabama wanted to show y’all some of my jars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t even all of them! But these are some of my best (at the time these photos where taken)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always love the colors that these canning jars come in!


----------



## Nickneff

sandchip said:


> Happy Father's Day to you too, brother.  Your lil' man be rockin' those cowboy boots!  That's a nice collection.  Thanks for sharing those with us.
> 
> Here are the only two that I have to speak of.  I have several amber Lorillard snuff and Cohansey Glassworks jars that I may  throw on just to keep the thread rolling.
> 
> View attachment 208959View attachment 208960View attachment 208961View attachment 208962


Awesome that's what I'm talking about sweet


----------



## Nickneff

Alabama_Jar said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I’m from down here in Alabama wanted to show y’all some of my jars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn’t even all of them! But these are some of my best (at the time these photos where taken)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will you guys are hurt my eyeballs with all that good color woo-wee I love it


----------

